# How cold can goats stand???



## Catahoula (Aug 22, 2012)

Just wondering if goats can withstand cold weathers...like in single digit tempt in a 3.5 sided shelter without draft and a rubber mat as flooring.


----------



## sawfish99 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, they can handle it.  I would put sawdust or straw down for bedding.  When they pee on the rubber, it will freeze.  At least there will still be traction on bedding.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine survived last winter with lots of single digit days in their 3 sided lean to type metal building.  They got lots of straw and pine shavings to bed down in and grew in lots of fuzzy winter hair.  They had the option of going inside a wooden barn and chose to stay outside.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 22, 2012)

When it gets freezing cold here, I just put a deep layer of hay in the shelters and they get by just fine.  Goats adapt pretty well.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks! So I should put down some sort of bedding...just a rubber mat is not enough? This is going to be interesting. I have never seen frozen pee before....yellow snow...but never frozen pee.   My breeder warned me that the kids may look like a sheep in winter time. Can't wait!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 22, 2012)

I personally would give them bedding they could snuggle down in.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 22, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Just wondering if goats can withstand cold weathers...like in single digit tempt in a 3.5 sided shelter without draft and a rubber mat as flooring.


They better!  Not only that they better be able to stand double digit below 0! 


Ya they can stand it from what I've heard  But yes, some sort of bedding is needed


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 22, 2012)

I plan on using pine shavings but will have straws on hands too. I love the snow here and don't mind the cold weather but that was before the goats. I see how they love to roam and play, I hope they will still do that...at least on sunny days. I'd give up the snow for the goats....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 22, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I plan on using pine shavings but will have straws on hands too. I love the snow here and don't mind the cold weather but that was before the goats. I see how they love to roam and play, I hope they will still do that...at least on sunny days. I'd give up the snow for the goats....


I'm sure they'll love it! 

Pine shavin' should work


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 24, 2012)

Up here in Montana it can get pretty chilly.  Like -30F or better.  Rogers Pass, Montana had the coldest recorded temperature in the US outside Alaska at -70F.  That's MINUS 70 F.  

Where I live, I've seen around -20F.  Oddly enough, my chickens had problems with last winter (but not the REALLY cold winter before) which was warmer but wetter.  My friend has had goats for years and she keeps them in an open shed arrangement.  Just add more bedding.


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 24, 2012)

The only problem we ever had with bitter cold and goats was both mommas gave birth to twins, and wouldn't drop their milk. Preserving calories for themselves, I suppose.


----------

